# The person above you just LOST their job. Why?



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

Thread name say is it all. Why DID the person over you lose their job?


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

For not allowing awooo'ing.


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2017)

An uncontrolled fit of very loud 'Awoooing'!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> An uncontrolled fit of very loud 'Awoooing'!


You got fired because you COULDN'T spray.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

^ Something something about an elephant in the room.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Something something about an elephant in the room.


Lol.... Wut? I let an elephant inside?


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired from the bakery for spending too much time taking Avant-garde pictures of half eaten snacks, that you may or may not have been nomming on the job :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ^ Fired from the bakery for spending too much time taking Avant-garde pictures of half eaten snacks, that you may or may not have been nomming on the job :3


Wow... That's pretty spot-on! I luv delicious food~! ^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wow... That's pretty spot-on! I luv delicious food~! ^w^


^ Fired for making memes of the CEO, printing them, and posting them all over the company, although they are hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for laughing at stuff other then my absolutely fantastic jokes


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> ^ Fired for laughing at stuff other then my absolutely fantastic jokes


You were fired for wearing that sweater vest on Casual Friday. XD


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

Correction. That's actually a varsity jacket. *pouts*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> Correction. That's actually a varsity jacket. *pouts*


Oh. It is. That pattern threw me off... XD


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. It is. That pattern threw me off... XD


I have that effect on people. Sorry.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> I have that effect on people. Sorry.


It's all right. :3


----------



## Yvvki (May 21, 2017)

fired for standing around talking to people instead of working. ;v;


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> fired for standing around talking to people instead of working. ;v;


How many times have I been fired now? XD
You got fired because your boss got frustrated with trying to pronounce your name.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for sitting on forums instead on working. You work at Facebook, for crying out loud..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Fired for sitting on forums instead on working. You work at Facebook, for crying out loud..


Facebook is laaaaaame compared to FAF.


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

Facebook is lame compared to anything


----------



## Yvvki (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How many times have I been fired now? XD
> You got fired because your boss got frustrated with trying to pronounce your name.


lol fair enough!


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for firing someone


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> ^ Fired for firing someone


Fired for firing the person who fired Yvvki.


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fired for firing the person who fired Yvvki.



^ Fired for firing me.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for not doing their job properly, aka, keeping someone hired.


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Fired for not doing their job properly, aka, keeping someone hired.



I thought I was the unpaid intern..


----------



## Jarren (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> I thought I was the unpaid intern..


Fired for thinking you were an intern instead of doing your ACTUAL job.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Fired for thinking you were an intern instead of doing your ACTUAL job.


Fired because being a firebreather at a matchstick factory led to a horrible disaster.


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Fired for thinking you were an intern instead of doing your ACTUAL job.



Did I have a job?


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> Did I have a job?



Yus, the CIA, and you were fired for asking too many questions!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Yus, the CIA, and you were fired for asking too many questions!


^ Fired for NOT asking questions. You're a journalist for crying out loud. :3


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for spreading anti awooo propaganda during work hours


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ^ Fired for spreading anti awooo propaganda during work hours



^ Fired *for* spreading awooo propaganda.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ^ Fired for spreading anti awooo propaganda during work hours


Fired because it's illegal to spread propaganda that's not endorsed by "the man".


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

=^.^=  Fired for nipping at your boss for getting too close to your cache of snacks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> =^.^=  Fired for nipping at your boss for getting too close to your cache of snacks


Oh, gawd.... Sacked again over food! XD


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2017)

Fired after a thorough review of your employment history. In essence, fired for being fired so much!


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

Right, you'd think with anthros in the workplace there would be specialized training on the dangers of getting between a fox and their snax !!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Right, you'd think with anthros in the workplace there would be specialized training on the dangers of getting between a fox and their snax !!


^ Fired for snacking. And yet, you work as a snack taster.

Well done.


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for mistaking research project for snacks, and thus setting back develupment of the 'Self Marinating Salmon' another year.


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ^ Fired for mistaking research project for snacks, and thus setting back develupment of the 'Self Marinating Salmon' another year.



Fired for misspelling 'development.' People like you make me sick!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Fired for misspelling 'development.' People like you make me sick!


You were fired because your lineart Hawaiian shirt didn't cut it for Hawaiian shirt day at work.


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

In my defense the O and the U are really close to eachother ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> In my defense the O and the U are really close to eachother ^^


^ Fired for singing "I Just Had Sex" at a kindergarten.


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Fired for misspelling 'development.' People like you make me sick!


Fired for attacking customers with dictionaries and thesoruses


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Fired for singing "I Just Had Sex" at a kindergarten.


Fired for people saying you where the one to come out of the janitors closet shortly after me xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Fired for attacking customers with dictionaries and thesoruses


Fired from your job as a proofreader because you misspelled, "thesauruses"


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fired from your job as a proofreader because you misspelled, "thesauruses"



Fired for being too savage


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired for not being too savage


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fired from your job as a proofreader because you misspelled, "thesauruses"


But but but, it was straight copy and pasted from Google xD


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

Thesaurus.com | Meanings and Definitions of Words at Thesaurus.com    the offical website agrees *sarcastic luaghter*


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

I wasn't paid enough to spell correctly =^.^=


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fired from your job as a proofreader because you misspelled, "thesauruses"


In a complete twist on the thread, you are HIRED as the new proofreader ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I wasn't paid enough to spell correctly =^.^=


Your CEO had enough of your gay Yiff shit, turning over 20 people gay.

The 20 people follow you and quit the next day.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> In a complete twist on the thread, you are HIRED as the new proofreader ^^


That job is too boring for Fluffeh! 
So, I fired myself! XD


Yakamaru said:


> Your CEO had enough of your gay Yiff shit, turning over 20 people gay.
> 
> The 20 people follow you and quit the next day.


You got fired because your robo-arm malfunctioned, and you ended up slapping your coworkers.


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

Lmaoo, Well at least now I have a Harem *dances victoriously*


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

@FluffyShutterbug  Starts their own business, and end up firing themself for lack of bringing snacks to work   
(sorry for all the food related ones, but the crock pot has the house smelling far too good and thus noms in on the mind)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> @FluffyShutterbug  Starts their own business, and end up firing themself for lack of bringing snacks to work
> (sorry for all the food related ones, but the crock pot has the house smelling far too good and thus noms in on the mind)


Lol.... Funny thing, I actually like food THAT much. XD
You get fired because your fur color was too vibrant and happy for the emo-theme store you worked for.


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> @FluffyShutterbug  Starts their own business, and end up firing themself for lack of bringing snacks to work
> (sorry for all the food related ones, but the crock pot has the house smelling far too good and thus noms in on the mind)



Fired because no one at your workplace can work out what the heck you are (chipmunk or fox?), and it was causing a distraction


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Fired because no one at your workplace can work out what the heck you are (chipmunk or fox?), and it was causing a distraction


How dare you mistake me for a chipmunk!?


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired because you get distracted to easily at work


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> ^ Fired because you get distracted to easily at work


Fired for trolling your employer one too many times.


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How dare you mistake me for a chipmunk!?



It was meant for Zenoth. 
Ok, fired for taking credit for Zenoth's looks


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fired for trolling your employer one too many times.



Fired for not supporting the union strike action, you fascist


----------



## Jarren (May 21, 2017)

^Fired for using emoticons/emojis too often.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It was meant for Zenoth.
> Ok, fired for taking credit for Zenoth's looks


But.... He's blue! That's the literal opposite of my color, orange! XD


Jarren said:


> ^Fired for using emoticons/emojis too often.


You get fired because you learn, the hard way, that a dragon shouldn't work in a fireworks factory.


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Fired because no one at your workplace can work out what the heck you are (chipmunk or fox?), and it was causing a distraction


*brushes my luxurious chipmunk tail* That's why the other 20 followed me ^^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *brushes my luxurious chipmunk tale* That's why the other 20 followed me ^^


You're a chipmunk? Heh heh.... I uh.... Actually thought that you were an equine. XD


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You're a chipmunk? Heh heh.... I uh.... Actually thought that you were an equine. XD


Is a ChipFox, A fox with a over sized extra fluffeh chipmunk tail ^^.  Though you are not the first, My friends on Discord one day were a bit drunk and started singing "my lil sheni" cause I go by Nei or Shenikqua in game (cause I couldn't think of a better name at 4 am lol) cause they though my avatar was equine as well xD.  Don't worry I take no offense I got a good laugh outta it too ^^


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Is a ChipFox, A fox with a over sized extra fluffeh chipmunk tail ^^.  Though you are not the first, My friends on Discord one day were a bit drunk and started sining "my lil sheni" cause I go by Nei or Shenikqua in game (cause I couldn't think of a better name at 4 am lol) cause they though my avatar was equine as well xD.  Don't worry I take no offense I got a good laugh outta it too ^^



While you were bantering, you didn't notice the tornado coming and didn't send out a warning. FIRED!


----------



## Zenoth (May 21, 2017)

^ Damn, and I only had one job too, hit the warning button.     You get fired from back up warning button pusher because we were both too busy laughing and being social on the forums


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> While you were bantering, you didn't notice the tornado coming and didn't send out a warning. FIRED!


You got fired from your job as a painter, because you were unfairly discriminated against because you're monochrome. XD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 21, 2017)

You took pictures of butts


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> You took pictures of butts


Are you a psychic or something? I <3 butts............ ^w^


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 21, 2017)

^ Fired because of obsession of butts


----------



## Andromedahl (May 21, 2017)

^Fired for shedding to the point where the fur is all up in the workplace's computers.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> ^Fired for shedding to the point where the fur is all up in the workplace's computers.


That cant be helped!  

Also fired for getting cought playing games at work. With an aditional complaint from the boss himself reads "I found my employee playing some MMORPG. I tell him to get off the computer he says "I have to defeat this boss" then he hits me in the face... And thats all I can remember."


----------



## PencilBrain (May 22, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> That cant be helped!
> 
> Also fired for getting cought playing games at work. With an aditional complaint from the boss himself reads "I found my employee playing some MMORPG. I tell him to get off the computer he says "I have to defeat this boss" then he hits me in the face... And thats all I can remember."


Fired for being cute and distracting all the other workers with butt stuff


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2017)

Your employer has informed you that you are fired for chewing gum on the job.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 22, 2017)

^Unable to type while wearing a straightjacket.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> ^Unable to type while wearing a straightjacket.


That's what feet are for.


----------



## Nigel (May 22, 2017)

^ Fired for using feet for typing. C'mon. We're not animals here.  Oh wait.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 22, 2017)

^
Is fired for being a bug in the system.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 22, 2017)

You're being fired for carrying out an investigation into your bosses ties with the Russian government.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

^ Got fired for flirting with the cute straight guy at the bar. You're the god damn bartender. Do your job.


----------



## Ravofox (May 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Got fired for flirting with the cute straight guy at the bar. You're the god damn bartender. Do your job.



Fired for distracting all your workmates who think you're Santa Claus


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> You're being fired for carrying out an investigation into your bosses ties with the Russian government.


You got fired for looking at NSFW schtuff while at work.


Mr. Fox said:


> That's what feet are for.


You got fired because you can't work for McDonald's while wearing a straitjacket. Plus, you drooled all over the food too many times.


Andromedahl said:


> ^
> Is fired for being a bug in the system.


You got fired because your color scheme give a coworker a migraine, and he sued the company for damages. Your dismissal was part of the out-of-court settlement.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

^ Got fired because you have to reply to everyone. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Plus, you drooled all over the food too many times.


And here I thought they'd be more worried about my toe jam.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> And here I thought they'd be more worried about my toe jam.


OwO
Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! XD
You get fired from Burger King for that.


----------



## Jarren (May 22, 2017)

^Didn't remove the lens cap before taking wedding photos, and didn't notice until the event ended. Promptly fired.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2017)

Jarren said:


> ^Didn't remove the lens cap before taking wedding photos, and didn't notice until the event ended. Promptly fired.


Lol! I actually did that once! Thankfully, I realized that I had the lens cap on before I began the shoot! XD


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 22, 2017)

Customer reads a bit too far into your, "Have a nice day." that they attempt to flirt and prod for your number. After 10 minutes of awkward discussion, the customer gets a little personal. When you try to let them down politely, they get upset, jump back and start screaming, "RAPiST!", and flops to the floor in a feaux seizure. Kicking, screaming and crying, "You touched my peepee place!". Soon after the police show up; 6 cruisers, a SWAT van and a helicopter overhead.
Flash forward 2 hours, you're praying for help in front of a FOX News podium, rehearsing your plead to the community. After all is said and done, you're found innocent but because of the public opinion your company has no choice but to let you go. Now that you're jobless and infamous with posters on every corner, misinformed blogs written about you, YouTube videos of the event and 20 TV talk and morning show appearances, nobody local will hire you.

Nothing left but to move away, get a face lift and change your name.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 22, 2017)

You got fired because no one knows what your username means.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Customer reads a bit too far into your, "Have a nice day." that they attempt to flirt and prod for your number. After 10 minutes of awkward discussion, the customer gets a little personal. When you try to let them down politely, they get upset, jump back and start screaming, "RAPiST!", and flops to the floor in a feaux seizure. Kicking, screaming and crying, "You touched my peepee place!". Soon after the police show up; 6 cruisers, a SWAT van and a helicopter overhead.
> Flash forward 2 hours, you're praying for help in front of a FOX News podium, rehearsing your plead to the community. After all is said and done, you're found innocent but because of the public opinion your company has no choice but to let you go. Now that you're jobless and infamous with posters on every corner, misinformed blogs written about you, YouTube videos of the event and 20 TV talk and morning show appearances, nobody local will hire you.
> 
> Nothing left but to move away, get a face lift and change your name.


OwO
That's convoluted! XD
You got fired because you were sued for having a number for a name. 


Doodle Bunny said:


> You got fired because no one knows what your username means.


You got fired because a fighter pilot needs perfect vision.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You got fired because a fighter pilot needs perfect vision.



You got fired because your hair is too fabulous!


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2017)

Pillaging root vegetables from co-workers


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

^ Fired for shooting at vegetables. With a BB gun. At the supermarket. 

Some people call these vegetables mentally disabled people.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> You got fired because your hair is too fabulous!


I'm glad that you think my hair is fabulous~! <3


----------



## Trashsona (May 22, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm glad that you think my hair is fabulous~! <3


Fired for focusing on your hair instead of your job .


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Fired for focusing on your hair instead of your job .


You got fired because you were unfairly discriminated against 'cuz you're an inanimate object.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> You got fired because no one knows what your username means.


i sue you and your employer for username discrimination. You are promptly laid off to avoid disciplinary action, though not actually "fired". After promise from your boss that you'll be re-hired after 6 months, you collect unemployment for your time off, pass up job offer after job offer, fully expecting to return. After 6 months are up you reapply, only to discover there's been a change in management. Your old position has since been filled by someone half as efficient as you are but they can't do anything about it because he has Down's Syndrome. The only opening they have is an entry level job cleaning the restrooms. Your schedule puts you right after the lunch rush so you get to deal with the aftermath. By the way, there's a Taco Bell across the street so that's where everybody goes so have fun with that.
Anyway, 4 months in, you're offered another job assisting the guy who took your old job. You find out that for the whole time he held your old job, he didn't do a goddam thing right. You try to fix up the mess and get things back in order but now you have to take orders from the Downsey dude. You put up with his shit for 2 weeks. Everything he does is wrong. You have to fix it but he gets all the credit for your efforts. One day he spills coffee on a whole stack of TPS reports you had stayed late working on but rather than apologizing, he just blames you for it, tells the boss and gets you fired after throwing the loudest of fits and nearly tackling your handicapped coworker.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i sue you and your employer for username discrimination. You are promptly laid off to avoid disciplinary action, though not actually "fired". After promise from your boss that you'll be re-hired after 6 months, you collect unemployment for your time off, pass up job offer after job offer, fully expecting to return. After 6 months are up you reapply, only to discover there's been a change in management. Your old position has since been filled by someone half as efficient as you are but they can't do anything about it because he has Down's Syndrome. The only opening they have is an entry level job cleaning the restrooms. Your schedule puts you right after the lunch rush so you get to deal with the aftermath. By the way, there's a Taco Bell across the street so that's where everybody goes so have fun with that.
> Anyway, 4 months in, you're offered another job assisting the guy who took your old job. You find out that for the whole time he held your old job, he didn't do a goddam thing right. You try to fix up the mess and get things back in order but now you have to take orders from the Downsey dude. You put up with his shit for 2 weeks. Everything he does is wrong. You have to fix it but he gets all the credit for your efforts. One day he spills coffee on a whole stack of TPS reports you had stayed late working on but rather than apologizing, he just blames you for it, tells the boss and gets you fired after throwing the loudest of fits and nearly tackling your handicapped coworker.


Damn that's specific! It's glorious!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Damn that's specific! It's glorious!


^ Fired for being too glorious. You went 1% over the glorious tolerance policy.


----------



## Jarren (May 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Fired for being too glorious. You went 1% over the glorious tolerance policy.


Fired for trying to implement 0 tolerance policy towards awwooing.


----------



## Trashsona (May 22, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Fired for trying to implement 0 tolerance policy towards awwooing.



Fired for trying to add the merchandise to your treasure pile.


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2017)

Fired from a grocery store for refusal to restock shelves with this fine product:








(ooops, meant for that dragon!)


----------



## Jarren (May 22, 2017)

Simo said:


> Fired from a grocery store for refusal to restock shelves with this fine product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


( 0.=.0 how dare they sell that!)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 22, 2017)

They realized you didnt have a license to pilot a UFO, oops

Edit: errr....wrong person. For the skunk, you were fired because the books started to smell funny


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Your employer has informed you that you are fired for chewing gum on the job.





Andromedahl said:


> ^Unable to type while wearing a straightjacket.


He could bang his face to the keyboard, I mean just look, that's the face of determination right there


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> He could bang his face to the keyboard, I mean just look, that's the face of determination right there


^ Fired for being too cute. Your coworkers would hang around you instead of working.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 22, 2017)

^ Fired for awooing every 10 seconds


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 23, 2017)

Fired for trying to run a "Tech Support, your computer is spitting out viruses" scam on company time while working for a tech support company. Shouldn't have robo-called your boss, who recognized your voice.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 23, 2017)

You got fired for FALLiNG for one of those "tech support" calls. Despite the insufferable accent, the waiting, the unbelievable price, not to mention all the other obvious signs, you offered up your workstation on a silver platter for some Nigerian prince and gave up the company's bank account info too.
To...yanno...fix the computer and help the prince get back his fortune. He was gonna share his wealth with the company though, right? That promotion will surely be yours! Right? Right!?!?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2017)

^ Your CEO loves you. Might be because you're sucking him off once a day. Your coworkers don't care. The Staff Manager decided to have you fired because you're spending one of your work hours every day balancing chairs due to absolute boredom. Oh, and the Staff Manager also said to stop having office-wide races over the booths. If and when people crash it causes problems for EVERYONE.


----------



## Ravofox (May 23, 2017)

Fired for having blue eyes, we have a hazel-eye quota to fill!


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Fired  as spokesman for the International Fox Association due to an uncanny resemblance to a skunk.


----------



## Trashsona (May 23, 2017)

Fired for trying to convert the CEO, a proud seal who served 10 years in the navy seals, into a skunk. You only got like halfway done too so now he's some sort of abomination of nature, it's a mess and you may be on the most wanted list now.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Fired for failure to recycle!


----------



## Xaroin (May 23, 2017)

He was caught eating from the trash can


----------



## Trashsona (May 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Fired for failure to recycle!


It's against my nature dammit! That's like convincing a fish to breath air.
Fired for firing me under discriminatory circumstances, trash cans have rights too. 



Xaroin said:


> He was caught eating from the trash can


How dare you get into my secret stash Simo, is there no end to your cruelty? 

As for you Xaroin. Fired for wearing white past labor day, fashion disasters will not be tolerated!


----------



## Xaroin (May 24, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> It's against my nature dammit! That's like convincing a fish to breath air.
> Fired for firing me under discriminatory circumstances, trash cans have rights too.
> 
> 
> ...


boi I don't even wear clothes because of horns, wings, and dorsal spikes


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2017)

Fired for blinding people with bright colors, and failure to trim claws to a safe length.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Fired for blinding people with bright colors, and failure to trim claws to a safe length.


^ Fired for getting pissed off at a disrespectful customer and then proceeding to spray them in the face with your skunk juice. That's nasty bro, but I understand.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2017)

But that's how we do!

Also, fired for impersonating a feather duster.


----------



## Zenoth (May 24, 2017)

^ Fired when it's discovered you were using a company warehouse to try and house your Fox to Skunk transformation center.


----------



## Trashsona (May 24, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ^ Fired when it's discovered you were using a company warehouse to try and house your Fox to Skunk transformation center.


 Fired for letting your chipmunk friends into the electrical room. They chewed up all the wiring and now the company has no power. Also some of them climbed up the skirts of the female employees but the lawsuit is still in the making so you have a couple of days to leave town.


----------



## Zenoth (May 24, 2017)

^ Fired for always being full when you're needed xD


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2017)

^ Fired for playing songs by Alvin and the Chipmunks all day, at full volume, driving your coworkers to seek mental health care for PTSD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 24, 2017)

^fired for running around screaming and scaring the heck out of some little kids.


----------



## Trashsona (May 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> ^ Fired for playing songs by Alvin and the Chipmunks all day, at full volume, driving your coworkers to seek mental health care for PTSD


Fired for making me remember that Alvin and the Chimpmunks exist, their high pitched pop songs are now stuck in my head thanks to you.



OakenheelTheWolf said:


> ^fired for running around screaming and scaring the heck out of some little kids.


Fired for howling at the moon during the night shift.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2017)

Fired for stuffing the bodies of Alvin and the Chipmunks in an office trash can, causing a horrible odor in said office


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 24, 2017)

Fired for odor.


----------



## Aczinor (May 24, 2017)

Fired for the hell of it.


----------



## Ravofox (May 28, 2017)

Fired for unfair dismissal, OOOOOOOOH!


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 28, 2017)

Fired for throwing lit cigarette butts in the office trashcan, causing a fire which made the sprinklers go off, resulting in thousands of dollars worth of computer damage.


----------



## Aczinor (May 28, 2017)

Fired for being a tiny soft.


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Fired for stuffing the bodies of Alvin and the Chipmunks in an office trash can, causing a horrible odor in said office


Fired for not making the odor any better


Belatucadros said:


> ^ Fired for getting pissed off at a disrespectful customer and then proceeding to spray them in the face with your skunk juice. That's nasty bro, but I understand.


fired for not wearing any clothes


----------



## Multoran (May 28, 2017)

Hookers n' blow in the break room.


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 28, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Hookers n' blow in the break room.


you missed out


----------



## Belatucadros (May 28, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Fired for not making the odor any better
> 
> fired for not wearing any clothes


What can I say? It feels great to let all my feathers hang out!


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

^ fired for offering every customer a copy of your mix-tape.


----------



## Trashsona (May 29, 2017)

Fired for having a tail that's too bushy, it's against safety protocols.


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Fired for having a tail that's too bushy, it's against safety protocols.


^^ It is magestic and bushy af ^^


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

You get fired for......*giggles* talking......*giggles more* Trash, about your managers.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

^ fired for getting his fur all over the salmon... just because it smells like fish doesn't mean you should lick it


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

^ Fired for not telling the boss man that six whole salmons whent missing when I left after being fired xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

^ fired for covering for the other salmon thieves by licking said salmon


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

Can't not lick the salmon, I mean it is tasty tasty salmon ^^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

ick.. salmon


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

^ Lost his job because you wore a fucking Fursuit to your job. You work at a construction site, not as a mascot at the local kindergarten.


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ick.. salmon


o.0 oh yea you're a panda, spicey tuna is more your jam huh. How did this fish market plan to stay in stock, hiring a bear AND a fox xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

LOL had a hard hat on too...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> o.0 oh yea you're a panda, spicey tuna is more your jam huh. How did this fish market plan to stay in stock, hiring a bear AND a fox xD




it fired both of us to save their necks


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Lost his job because you wore a fucking Fursuit to your job. You work at a construction site, not as a mascot at the local kindergarten.


^ Lost job for placing headshots and contact info in every customers bag! You're hear to sell jackets and other clothes, not launch your modeling career.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

^lost his job for calling about my headshots on the companies dime


----------



## Royn (May 29, 2017)

Because you got a better paying/less labor intensive one.


----------



## Ravofox (May 29, 2017)

^ Fired for scamming Fuzzy, you've actually set him up to a pyramid scheme


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

^ Fired for bringing a rave party with sick and dankass music to your job at McDonalds. And a discoball. 

Well, got fired AFTER the rave party, anyway.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 29, 2017)

^fired for taking E at the McDonald's rave and violating the chicken nuggets...you dirty dirty furry!


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 5, 2017)

^Fired for killing the fun!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

Didn't bury the body fast enough


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2017)

^ Couldn't stop humping his employers' leg.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for being a distraction, you're too much of a popufur :V. You attracted too many furries to the workplace and now there's fur everywhere.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2017)

^ Fired for using the term "popufur". Your co-workers, CEO and employer despise you for it.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for coming to work dressed as Santa, but without even bothering to wear the hat.
I mean... you could have at least committed bro.


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for being mistaken as an illegal alien...from Mars!


----------



## Clary (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired because your boss noticed, you always told him you were sick and can't come to work whenever there was a furry convention anywhere.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for bringing weed to the job. After everyone were done being high, your employer fired you. But he's not returning the rest, much to your dismay..


----------



## Clary (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for mistake a harmless kitchen herb for an illegal drug. You worked for the DEA


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for getting into a fright with Parsley, Rosemary and Thyme, about whom the most flavorful is


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for spraying the boss after asking you to work overtime again.


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for being so cute, nobody could get any work done!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for forgetting to bring the doughnuts for all the staff.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired because the freakish, glowing eyes scared off the other employees and no work was getting done.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 5, 2017)

^ fired after your boss gets board at work one day and googles 'furry fox art' with safe search off, and mistakes you for one of the search results...     But on the upside you now have a lawsuit going against them because you have your boss on film saying stuff like 'all foxes look the same'


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for using the wrong bored in that first sentence. We expect at least first grade english here at work.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 5, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Fired for using the wrong bored in that first sentence. We expect at least first grade english here at work.


I can't English well before my second cup of coffee ^^

^ Fired for not realizing that your boss gets so absent minded at work they turn into a literal plank of lumber sometimes and tried to use him to fix that wobbly table in the break room.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for taking my cup of coffee.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for urinating in the coffee machine (Thinks it tastes better that way).


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for being public about your urine fetish. You became that one guy at the office and we just had to let you go.


----------



## OrcKing (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for trash-talking everything and everyone, including their boss right to their face.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 5, 2017)

^fired for never showing up to work - no one at the office even knows what you look like.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for signing and filling out all work documents in pencil rather than pen. You oversight lost the company thousands due to document alterations after filing. Are you happy about what you've done?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for taking anything shiny for his hoard and then burning down the building


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Fired for assuming the dragon did it and not I.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 5, 2017)

Is that a confession?
You're fired! Well.. that's what I would say, but I no longer hold my human resources position..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 5, 2017)

<--- lost my job today. Fuckin quit that dump to move to Portland and find a better job


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 6, 2017)

^ Fired for singing "The Dream of the 90's is Alive in Portland" while walking out the door early ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 6, 2017)

^ Fired for listening to Nickelback during work hours.



Fuzzylumkin said:


> <--- lost my job today. Fuckin quit that dump to move to Portland and find a better job


May I give a suggestion? Don't move to Portland. 
Portland, OR crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Perhaps another safer city?
www.areavibes.com: Top 10 Cities With the Lowest Crime in America 2015


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Fired for browsing FA on your work computer while making "squeaky" noises.



Fuzzylumkin said:


> <--- lost my job today. Fuckin quit that dump to move to Portland and find a better job



Wow! Bold move, my friend!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Fired for browsing FA on your work computer while making "squeaky" noises.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Bold move, my friend!



Lol thanks. And yea..more so Vancouver WA. But it's kinda a suburb of Portland


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 6, 2017)

My exact words were "fuck this place, I quit" lol


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 6, 2017)

^ Fired by self

That's hardcore bro, good job!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Fired for, "If that bird squawks one more time during the staff meetings"


----------



## AustinB (Jun 6, 2017)

^For being a cat. Why'd a cat try getting a job again?


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 6, 2017)

AustinB said:


> ^For being a cat. Why'd a cat try getting a job again?


You fisted a biscuit like a novice. It was poorly executed and the camera was out of focus. You'll never work in a kitchen again


----------



## AustinB (Jun 6, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> You fisted a biscuit like a novice. It was poorly executed and the camera was out of focus. You'll never work in a kitchen again


Understandable. You got fired for fisting biscuits too hard.


----------



## HallowQueen (Jun 6, 2017)

fired for bending the cards.
sign says do not bed the cards
what u do?
BEND THE CARDS!
for shame, austin.
obey sign.
no bendies.
no no.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Fired for listening to Nickelback during work hours.
> 
> 
> May I give a suggestion? Don't move to Portland.
> ...


Nickelback you say !! *scoffs* Sir this is the lost your job thread not the roast thread lol 
Fired for getting your threads mixed up. 
Also the crime here isn't tooo bad, we just post maps like that to keep people from moving here, cause for some reason people hear HATE outside money coming in xD
Though I suppose there was that double homocide on the MAX line a week or so ago, but we are 'safer' than most cities.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 7, 2017)

^Fired for offending me with your pretty colour scheme while I'm brooding over my terrible exam. Next time, show respect and paint yourself monochrome!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2017)

^ Fired. Just fired. Employer didn't even give you a reason. Because he's a cunt.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 9, 2017)

^Fired for swearing, you *efujg36##Y$^@!*


----------



## Simo (Jun 10, 2017)

Fired for secretly being a skunk, in disguise!


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 10, 2017)

You yiffed the fox, WHY! THIS IS A PLACE OF LEARNED DOCTORS!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2017)

^ Fired because your employer is sick of your hilarious but also extremely inappropriate behaviour towards customers. And what you did to the kid is unforgivable...


----------



## katalistik (Jun 11, 2017)

^ Fired because he tried to steal some candies and obviously because he's very lazy.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 11, 2017)

^Fired for not disclosing that 'not very effective' in the case of tap meant prone to case devastating explosions. Will you still be smiling at the coroner's hearing...doubt it


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

Fired from a job at a petting zoo for biting one too many bratty kids, pulling your tail.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Fired from a job at a petting zoo for biting one too many bratty kids, pulling your tail.


Fired because the law here says that I can just fire you.... and.... not because you stink or anything, sorry they are making me do this...


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Fired because the law here says that I can just fire you.... and.... not because you stink or anything, sorry they are making me do this...



Fired for safety violation...No ear extensions,being a caracal is no excuse.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

^ Rams jets up people's butts. Some like it, some don't. Either way, you tried ramming one up your employer's butt. Suffice to say, he didn't like it very much.

Here is a pic of the notorious "Jet Rammer" holding his jet:


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Rams jets up people's butts. Some like it, some don't. Either way, you tried ramming one up your employer's butt. Suffice to say, he didn't like it very much.
> 
> Here is a pic of the notorious "Jet Rammer" holding his jet:



Hahahahaha....Damn that is a good one!
Lets see uhmmm....Well,well,well,fuck it your fired


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 14, 2017)

^Paranoid millenarian thought that your _556 _is actually a thinly disguised 666


----------



## Jarren (Jun 14, 2017)

Hired as a farmhand.
Got into the henhouse.
Things went predictably. 
Fired on the spot because you were bad at hiding the evidence of what you did.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

You were a chef but you overcooked all the meat with your dragon breath, it also made the meat smell funny, brush your teeth and learn how to grill you ancient lizard.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for using the company servers to share warez, crackz and serialz. Also running a D&D server you personally co-located in the server farm, using their bandwidth.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for repeatedly downloading kinky fetish pornography on the business computers and then setting all the computer's screen savers as porn.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for repeatedly sending me love letters just to find out you been sending love letters to bob as well
I felt hurt and cheated you can not sit on the fence to see who will accept your letters first.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for being too salty?

I've seen soooo many people on that fence ya know.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for not inviting your boss to your birthday party. The cake was delicious.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Sparklesona discrimination! Too much edge and hair dye is unprofessional


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry Jim but yelling "fursecution" when asked why you showed up to work drunk out your mind isn't a valid excuse. We're letting you go


----------



## Angelucifer (Jun 15, 2017)

Now this is... quite peculiar. How did we come to hire a gun toting... thing... as my secretary? I'm afraid I'm going to have to let you go, but I must say this coffee is astounding. I'll send a recommendation to Costa for you 'eh?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Fired for not inviting your boss to your birthday party. The cake was delicious.


You got fired because you got caught adding siracha sauce to your boss's lunch. (I don't think I spelled that right, tho...)


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for not liking siracha sauce


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Fired for not liking siracha sauce


What kinda d*ckhead fires a person for not liking spicy food? 
You got fired from the next job because your smile creeped out the customers.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for looking like Carrot Top


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What kinda d*ckhead fires a person for not liking spicy food?
> You got fired from the next job because your smile creeped out the customers.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 15, 2017)

Fired for getting the time wrong all the time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2017)

You're literally trash. 'nough said.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

^You're too popular, all these people want an autograph and it's clogging up the store


----------



## Simo (Jun 17, 2017)

Theft! 

Sent to 'Thug Life' Fox Reform School, Simo S. Skunk, Warden.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 20, 2017)

Fired after calling off too many times  due to being run over ...


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

Fired for stealing all the peanut butter from stock.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 20, 2017)

Fired for sniffing ass of possible new clients, even after being corrected with news paper.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 20, 2017)

For forgetting that you were sick on a sick day, did you also furget that we live next door too! I saw you in your pool and the pool party! Do not lie! DO NOT LIE!


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 20, 2017)

@Dmc10398   Fired for people mistaking your normal expression for 'blatant sexual harassment.' The boss got triggered

@ACaracalFromWork Fired for being blind, would normally be discrimination but unfortunately you're a payed assassin - too many innocents taken out, giving your gang a not so flash image


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 20, 2017)

For working* too slow*, did you think we would not notice this behavior and let you give the load on everyone else!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> For working* too slow*, did you think we would not notice this behavior and let you give the load on everyone else!


Fired because It was illegal to wear sunglasses at night.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 20, 2017)

Too low definition, scarring off all the millennials.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Too low definition, scarring off all the millennials.


You look too real. The toony customers were frightened by your icon's realism.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 20, 2017)

Too shy, consumers feel underwhelmed


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 20, 2017)

office supplies kept coming up missing, so they blamed the fox...probably not wrong


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

Woofed one time too many. Infront of the CEO's wife. While in her bed.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Woofed one time too many. Infront of the CEO's wife. While in her bed.



Wow I didn't know Goodspeed had it in him 

^Making to many unfunny movies even if the animal were cute ^


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 26, 2017)

Couldn't resist the urge to bury a chew toy in the office shrubbery


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tails kept knocking things off desks plus co-workers/customers keep walking into doors/walls doing double takes. Sorry insurance said we had to let you go.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 26, 2017)

Got into an argument at work, and tried to mark his territory in another employee's cubicle.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 26, 2017)

Fell on the server racks.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 26, 2017)

Got mistaken for a "don't walk" sign at a crosswalk. No work was getting done, so got let go.


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2017)

As demand for bobble-head figures fell, lost his job as a bobble-head figure model.


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)

Your scents just weren't selling, so the Glade company let you go.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 5, 2017)

The Charmin people found you're backside just didn't have the right look for selling their products anymore, they needed a bear that looked a little bit better in red.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 6, 2017)

You let the sheep out.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 9, 2017)

Set something on fire


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2017)

Wardrobe Malfunction: Kimono mysteriously fell off, while addressing a large meeting of co-workers during a presentation on the Edo period.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Too low definition, scarring off all the millennials.



In b4 "lol millenials.....lol having jobs"

>:F


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 15, 2017)

^fired for being a millennial whiner


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wardrobe Malfunction: Kimono mysteriously fell off, while addressing a large meeting of co-workers during a presentation on the Edo period.


Oh deer O-O 

To Ramjet: couldn't resist howling one day when the moon came up early.


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 18, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> Oh deer O-O
> 
> To Ramjet: couldn't resist howling one day when the moon came up early.



Started dancing uncontrollably to jazz in the break room terrifying all the other workers.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 18, 2017)

Vermilion kept startling the customers by being abruptly and unnecessarily loud on multiple occasions, being a spastic, disturbingly cheery klutz with no chill, and so on.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Jul 18, 2017)

@CreatureOfHabit lost their job because an illegal inmigrant took it


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 18, 2017)

EdgyMemeLord0 was deemed too edgy to be an effective team player.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Jul 18, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> EdgyMemeLord0 was deemed too edgy to be an effective team player.


Joke's on you!
I'm unemployed anyways!
*breaks down crying*


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 18, 2017)

EdgyMemeLord0 failed to one-up MGR's Monsoon in the meme department.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 19, 2017)

Fired because the glint in his eye scared off a customer.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 19, 2017)

fired because your glasses fell off, but when you went to pick up the small glasses you had a wardrobe malfunction of which a few of your co-workers saw.


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

Fired due to the fact that they  keep skipping work just to look at the Steven universe reddit page


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 21, 2017)

Cause I'm your boss and my unfortunate hobby is firing everybody.


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 21, 2017)

Fired after going on a fireing spree and firing yourself :3


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 21, 2017)

Fired because the person who hired you misinterpreted "chipfox" as a fox willing to serve them chips.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> Fired because the person who hired you misinterpreted "chipfox" as a fox willing to serve them chips.


You got fired because you refused to ditch your kimono for your workplace's uniform.


----------



## Simo (Jul 21, 2017)

Fired as a Photographer for only taking selfies, while covering war stories in Syria, and abroad


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Fired as a Photographer for only taking selfies, while covering war stories in Syria, and abroad


You got fired because you were caught trying to convince a group of foxes that they should transform into skunks.


----------



## Simo (Jul 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You got fired because you were caught trying to convince a group of foxes that they should transform into skunks.



And you got fired after I sprayed you, for refusing to transform!

(oddly, I think I have now transformed 4 foxes, one dragon, and one horse into skunks in various RPs...and all of them loved it!)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2017)

^ Your employer have just about had it with you flirting with the real cu- DAMN he's cute..


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2017)

^Aw!

Fired for insisting all your office co-workers dress like Santa's Elves...in July!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 23, 2017)

Fired for falling asleep while painting that white lane strip down the middle of the road.


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2017)

Fired for failing to properly light my fancy cigars, and burning the whole thing up, as opposed to giving a perfect, even light


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 24, 2017)

Fired for misinterpretting "go check the logs"


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 24, 2017)

Spilling the customer's order


----------



## Simo (Jul 26, 2017)

Biting a sheepdog.


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 26, 2017)

Fired, againt recommendation, after spraying your manager in the face after a dissagreement over 'No means NO'


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 27, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Fired, againt recommendation, after spraying your manager in the face after a dissagreement over 'No means NO'


You got fired because too many customers froze when they couldn't figure out what a Chipfox was.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You got fired because too many customers froze when they couldn't figure out what a Chipfox was.


Fired for claiming to work in HD when you're clearly pixelated.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 27, 2017)

fired for setting the building on fire with a sneeze.


----------



## Gaitsu (Jul 27, 2017)

ShapelessOne was fired for overly Meta conspiracy theorizing. Come on, you worked for the government for crying out loud.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 27, 2017)

Fired for never letting the other staff play with their ears. Should really sue for harassment to be honest...


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 27, 2017)

Accidentally smacking the manager in the face with your ears


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 28, 2017)

Fired for being a ba-a-a-a-a-ad boy.


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 28, 2017)

Temporarily lost control of robot arm, causing significant property damage


----------



## modfox (Jul 28, 2017)

lost job due to head-butting a rival ram


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 28, 2017)

Colleges distracted by your sideways glances


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2017)

Too much raving, and too much fur. The office have hair all over it, and your employer's have had enough of your shit.

Also, you stole the CEO's best pen. He's not pleased either.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 28, 2017)

You got fired for flirting with customers. You nughty naughty boi


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

Fired for randomly saying "Deez nutz"  to various customers.


----------

